# 1969 Camaro Convertible Resto-Mod Audio



## TRudz516 (12 mo ago)

I'm currently building a 1969 Camaro Convertible Resto-Mod and need help setting up an audio system. I have only limited experience designing and/or installing car audio equipment but I have successfully rewired the entire vehicle, not too mention rebuilt the car from top to bottom. I've been restoring cars for more than 30-years but never had much success with designing a decent sound system.

Interior cards are out and I've been adding sound deadener to all metal panels, including trunk, floor, doors and quarters. Dash mounted head unit was formerly fitted for a single DIN Pioneer KEH-P8600R head unit, but it doesn't seem to work. I've tried resetting the microprocessor, but I think 25 years of dust has killed it. 

I decided this evening to join DIY Mobile Audio and ask the experts rather than fumble through this installation. As with everything I've done on this project, I appreciate what I learn.

Today I ordered an Alpine CDE-175BT receiver as a replacement because it seems to have the features I'm looking for, which are Bluetooth, XM/Sirius, and Am/FM receiver. I'd like to match it with proper a amplifier(s), subwoofer and speakers. I'm an old school rock fan, so I need enough bass to be able to feel the music however, I understand a convertible is probably the worst car to expect decent sound quality. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated as this project has been a life-long dream come true. These final steps will help get this car get back on the road in more than 15 years. Thanks


----------

